# When did Metromile stop carrying rideshare?



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

> Hi John,
> 
> Happy Tuesday, I hope you are doing well! Thank you so much for taking the time to reach out in regards to your Uber mileage.
> 
> ...


It would have been nice to tell me when I signed up. I specifically told the person on the phone that I was doing this because I was signing up with Uber. Luckily I have only driven two weeks with Uber since I signed up because they were waiting on my background check. What a cornucopia of incompetence this has been.


----------

